# Remote start issue



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I just bought a 2009 SE. It has remote start. I can start it, but it will only run for about 30 seconds. The CEL is on for an oxygen sensor. Could that be causing the problem with the remote start not working right? Any other thoughts?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The vehicle must be 100% before it will run on remote start. Same with the low fuel warning, if that's on the van will start and shut off in a few seconds. An easy test would be to have the code reset.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Yeah. I should have RTFM before posting. Sometimes the forum is faster than doing that, but the Routan forum is a bit less busy than the MK3 forum I am used to.  

The O2 sensor will be replaced as part of the purchase agreement from the dealer. Waiting on payment coordination between VW in SLC and VW here. I did not know it even had remote start when I bought it. Bonus. Same with the seat heaters. The only option this SE does not have that I wish it did was seat memory. But it seems like a lot of parts needed to retro it. Bummer. At least I got RSE, heated seats, and remote start.


----------

